# منتديات القانون العام والإقتصاد > القانون العام > أحكام القضاء الإداري >  بحث خاص فى مسألة الترقية بين أعضاء الادارات القانونية )

## هيثم الفقى

بحث خاص فى مسألة الترقية بين أعضاء الادارات القانونية )

( أ ) نصوص القانون 47 لسنة 1973 واللائحة الصادرة بالقرار 781 لسنة 1978 واضحة البيان :

- يمكن من خلال إستعراض مجرد لنصوص القانون 47 لسنة 1973 الخاص بالادارات القانونية ولائحة قواعد تعيين وترقية ونقل وندب وإعارة مديرى وأعضاء الادارات القانونية الصادرة بقرار وزير العدل رقم 781 لسنة 1978ومن خلال قراءة متأنية لتلك النصوص فحسب التأكد أن المشرع قد نظم قواعد ترقية أعضاء الادارات القانونية بما لايدع مجالا للاجتهاد فى هذه المسألة وذلك على التوضيح الاتى:-

[ 1 ] إختصاص اللجنة العليا بوضع قواعد الترقية عن طريق لوائح تصدر بقرارات من وزير العدل:

- ذلك ان المادة الثامنة من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 قد أناطت مسألة تنظيم ترقية اعضاء الادارات

القانونية للجنة العليا لشئون الادارات القانونية بما هو نصه ( تختص لجـنة شئون الادارات القانونية :

اولا 0000 ثانيا :- وضع القواعد العامة التى تتبع في التعيين والترقية والندب والاعارة بالنسبة لشاغلى الوظائف الفنية الخاضعة لهذا القانون في جميع الادارات القانونية آو بالنسبة لنوع أو اكثر منها ، وذلك فيما لايتعارض مع احكام هذا القانون ، وتصدر اللوائح والقرارات التنظيمية العامة المنصوص عليها في هذه المادة بقرارات من وزير العدل ) 0 

- وقد صدر بناء على ذلك قرار وزير العدل رقم 781 لسنة 1978 بلائحة قواعد تعيين وترقية ونقـل

وندب واعارة مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية بالهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام في السابع مـن فبراير عام 1978 والتى أفردت فى الباب الثانى منها تنظيم التعيين والترقية لهؤلاء من المادة الثانية وحتى المادة السادسة على النحو الذى سيرد ذكره فيما بعد 0 

[ 2 ] شروط التعيين لأول مرة فى الوظائف الفنية القانونية ثلاثة هى

- الشروط المقررة بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة أو القطاع العام حسب الاحوال 0 

- القيد بجدول المحامين المشتغلين طبقا للقواعد الواردة فى المادة 13 0

- الشروط الاخرى التى تقررها اللجنة العليا بقرارات من وزير العدل كما جاء بالمادة 8

-حيث نصت المادة (12) من القانون على انهه " يشترط قيمن يعين فى إحدى الوظائف الفنية بالادارات القانونية أن تتوافر فيه الشروط المقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة أو القطاع العام ، حسب الاحوال ، وأن يكون مقيدا بجدول المحامين المشتغلين طبقا للقواعد الواردة فى المادة التالية ، وأن تتوفر فيه الشروط الاخرى التى تقررها اللجنة المنصوص عليها فى المادة 7 من القانون "

- ونصت المادة ( 13 ) منه على ان " يشترط فيمن يشغل الوظائف الفنية بالادارات القانونية ان يكون قـد مضى على قيده بجدول المحامين المدة البينية قرين كل وظيفة منها ، وذلك على النحو التالي :- 

محام ثان : القيد امام محاكم الاستئناف أو انقضاء ثلاث سنوات على القيد امام المحاكم الابتدائية 0 

محام ثالث: القيد امام المحاكم الابتدائية 0 

محام أول : القيد امام محاكم الاستئناف لمدة ثلاث سنوات أو انقضاء ست سنوات على القيد أمام المحاكم الابتدائية 0 

محام ممتاز : القيد امام محاكم الاستئناف لمدة ست سنوات أو انقضاء احدى عشر سنه على الاشتغال بالمحاماة امام القيد أمام محاكم الاستئناف 0 

مدير إدارة قانونية :- القيد امام محكمة النقض لمدة سنتين آو القيد امام محاكم الاستئناف وانقضاء اربعة عشر سنة على الاشتغال بالمحاماة 0 

مدير عام إدارة قانونية :- القيد امام محكمة النقض لمدة ثلاث سنوات آو القيد امام محاكم الاستئناف وإنقضاء خمسة عشر سنة على الاشتغال بالمحاماه مع القيد امام محكمة النقض 0 وتحسب مدة الاشتغال بعمل من الاعمال القانونية النظيرة طبقا لقانون المحاماة ضمن المدة المشترطه للتعيين فـى الوظائف الخاضعة لهذا النظام " 0 

[ 3 ] شروط التعيين المتضمن ترقية فى وظائف الادارات القانونية شرطان :

- مرتبــة الكفــاية ( والتى أكدتها المادة الرابعة ثم حددتها المادة الخامسة من اللائحة ) 0 

- الاقدمية بين المرشحين عند التساوى فى الكفاية (والتى حددتها المادة السادسة من اللائحة )0

- فقد نصت المادة (14 ) من القانون على انه “ مع مراعاة ماهو منصوص في المادة التالية ، يكون التعيين في وظائف الادارات القانونية في درجة محــام ثالث فما يعلوها بطريق الترقية من الوظيفة التى تسبقها مبـاشرة على اساس مرتبـة الكفاية مع مراعاة الاقدمية بين المرشحين عند التساوى في الكفاية0" 

- ونصت المادة (16 ) منه على ان " تعتبر وظائف مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية في المؤسسة العامة أو الهيئة العامة مع الوظائف الفنية بالادارات القانونية في الوحدات التابعة لها وحدة واحدة - في التعيين والترقية 0 

ويجوز بقرار من رئيس مجلس الوزراء بعد موافقة اللجنة المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 7 ) من هذا القانون ان تعتبر وظائف الادارات القانونية الخاضعة لهذا القانون في الجهات التابعة لوزارة وحدة واحدة في التعيين والترقية " 0

- ثم جاءت المادة الرابعة من اللائحة لتؤكد على ما أوردته المادة 14 من القانون فنصت على انه " يكون التعيين في وظائف الادارات القانونية في درجة محـام ثالث فما يعلوها بطريق الترقية من الوظيفة التى تسبقها مباشرة على اساس مرتبة الكفاية مع مراعــاة الاقدمية بين المرشحين عند التساوى في الكفاية ومع توافر شروط شغل الوظيفة طبقا لما هو منصوص عليــه المادة 13 من القانون "0 

- ونصت المادة الخامسة على انه ( تتوافر الكفاية اللازمة لترقية مدير الادارة القانونية بحصوله في اخر تقرير سابق على الترقية من إدارة التفتيش الفنى المنصوص عليها في المادة ( 9 ) من القانون على تقدير الكفاية بدرجة جيد على الاقل 0 وتتوافر الكفاية اللازمة لترقية عضو الادارة القانونية في الوظائف الادنــى بحصوله على آخر تقرير من التفتيش الفنى بتقدير كفايته بدرجة متوسط على الاقل )

- ونصت المادة السادسة منها على أنه ( تتحدد الاقدمية في الفئة الوظيفية بتاريخ القرار الصادر بالتعيين فيها ، مالم يحددها القرار بتاريخ آخر ، وتتحدد الاقدمية فيما بين المعينين بقرار واحد بترتيب أسمائهم فيه ، ويراعى في تحديد الاقدمية القواعد التالية :- 

1- اذا كان التعيين متضمنا ترقية اعتبرت الاقدمية على اساس الاقدميه في الفئة الوظيفية السابقة 0 

2- اذا كان التعيين نقلا من احدى وظائف الادارات القانونية آو الادارات الأخرى الخاضعة لنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدوله آو القطاع العام تحسب اقدمية المعين في الفئة الوظيفيه التى عين بها في الادارة القانونية من تاريخ حصوله على الفئة المعادلة لها في الجهة المنقول منها على الا يسبق زملاءه في الادارة القانونية

3- اذا كان التعيين لاول مرة تحسب اقدمية المعينين على اساس درجة ومدة القيد في جدول المحامين مـع حساب مدة الاشتغال آو الاعمال النظيرة طبقا للمادة ( 13 ) من القانون وعند التساوى يقدم صاحـب المؤهل الاعلى فالاعلى في مرتبة الحصول على الشهادة الدراسية فالاقدم تخرجا فالاكبر سنا وذلك كلــه بشرط الا يسبقو ا زملائهم في الادارة القانونية 0 

وتتحدد الاقدمية فيما بين الزملاء في حكم الفقرتين السابقتين بتاريخ استيفاء كل منهم شروط الصلاحيـة

للتعيين في الدرجة التى عين بها في الادارة القانونية 0 

[ 4 ] سريان اللوائح والنظم الداخلية بالجهة فى شأن ترقية أعضاء الادارات القانونية :

- وتنص المادة ( 24 ) من القانون على ان يعمل فيما لم يرد فيه نص في هذا القانون ، بأحكام التشريعات السارية بشأن العاملين المدنييين بالدولة آو بالقطاع العام على حسب الاحوال ، وكذلك باللوائح والنظم المعمول بها فــى الجهات المنشأة بها الادارات القانونية " 0 

- ونصت المادة ( 1 ) من اللائحة (يعمل فى شأن تعيين وترقية وندب واعارة مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية بالهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام - فيما لم يرد به نص في القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 وفى هذه اللائحة بأحكام التشريعات السارية بشأن العاملين المدنيين بالدولة آو بالقطاع العام على حسب الاحوال 0 وكذلك يعمل فيما لايتعارض واحكام القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 المشار اليه واحكام هذه الـلائحـة باللوائح والنظم المعمول بها في الجهات المنشأة بها الادارات القانونية " 0 

-ونصت المادة (2 ) من ذات اللائحة على ان يشترط فيمن يعين في احدى الوظائف الفنية بالادارت القانونية بالهيئات العامة وشركات القطاع العام : 

( أ ) .......... ( ب )..................

( ج ) ان يكون حائزا على شهادة الليسانس في القانون من احدى كلية الحقوق في جامعات مصر العربيــة آو على شهادة معادلة لها .................

( ه ) ان يكون مقيدا بجدول المحامين والا يعين في الوظيفة التى تؤهله لها درجة ومدة قيده في الجدول ومــع حساب مدة الاشتغال بالمحاماة أو الاعمال القانونية النظيرة ، وذلك طبقا للاحكام المنصوص عليهــا في المادة 13 من القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 وقرار وزير العدل رقم 1338 لسنة 1973 0 

-ومن ثم فإن المشرع لم يدع مجالا للإجتهاد فى مسألة ترقيات أعضاء الإدارات القانونية حيث أجمل القول فى الماد 12 ، 13 ، 14 ، 16 من القانون 47 لسنة 1973 ثم فصل الأمر وأوضحه فى المواد 1 ، 2 ، 3 ، 4 ، 5 ، 6 من اللائحة التى صدرت خصيصا بشأن ترقية ونقل وندب وتعيين أعضاء الإدارات القانونية بقرار وزير العدل رقم 781 لسنة1978 والتى إستقر قضاء محكمة النقض بشأنها (أن قواعد ترقية مديرى وأعضاء الادارات القانونية الخاضعة للقانون رقم 47 لسنة1973 والواردة بنص المادة (14) منه لاتجد مجالا للتطبيق إلا من تاريخ العمل بأحكام قرار وزير العدل المشار إليه بإعتبار أن القواعد التى تضمنها هذا القرار هى قواعد لازمة ومتممة لإعمال هذه المادة ) (نقض رقم 928 لسنة 50 ق جلسة 27/1/1985)0 ويمكن توضيح تلك القواعد من خلال الجدول الآتى : -

----------


## هيثم الفقى

جدول توضيحى لبيان القواعد الواجب إتباعها عند تحديد أقدميات أعضاء الادارات القانونية
النص 
الشروط الاخرى اللازم توافرها بجانب القاعدة الأساسية 
القاعدة فى إحتساب الاقدمية

(أساس المفاضلة)
الحالة المراد إحتساب أقدميتها
م

م12،13 ،24ق

وم1،2، 6/3 من اللائحة 
الشروط الاْخرىالمقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردة باللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية 
على أساس درجة ومدة القيد فى جدول المحامين مع حساب مدة الاشتغال أو الاْعمال النظيرة وعند التســـاوى يقدم صاحب المؤهل الاْعلى فى مرتبة الحصول على الشــهادة الدراسية فالاْقدم تخرجا فالاْكبر سنا 0
عند التعيين لاْول مرة
1

م12 ق وم6لائحة
الشروط الاْخرى المقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردة باللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية + استيفاء شرط القيد المطلوب فى البند الاْول0
على أساس القرار الصادر بالتعيين 
فى الفئة الوظيفية 
2

م12 ق وم6لائحة
الشروط الاْخرى المقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردة باللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية + استيفاء شرط القيد المطلوب فى البند الاْول0
على أساس ترتيب أسمائهم فيه
فى المعينيين بقرار واحد 
3

م14 ق وم4لائحة
الشروط الاْخرى المقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردة باللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية + استيفاء شرط القيد المطلوب فى البند الاْول0
علىأساس الاْقدمية فى الفئة الوظيفية السابقة 
فى التعيين المتضمن ترقية 
4

م12 ق وم6/2 من لائحة
الشروط الاْخرى المقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردة باللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية + استيفاء شرط القيد المطلوب فى البند الاْول وبشرط ألا يسبق زملائه المعينين بالادارة القانونية فى الجهة المنقول اليها 0
على أساس الاْقدمية فى الفئة الوظيفية التى عين عليها فى الادارة القانونية المنقول منها0 
فى التعيين نقلا
5

م12 ق وم6/2 من لائحة
الشروط الاْخرىالمقررة فى نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة والواردة أيضا فى المادة الثانية من اللائحة والشروط الاخرى الواردةباللوائح الداخلية بالجهة المنشأ بها الادارة القانونية + استيفاء شرط القيد المطلوب فى البند الاْول0
على أساس إستيفاء كل منهم شروط الصلاحية للتعيين فى الدرجة التى عين عليها فى الادارة القانونية0
فى الزملاء
6




( ب ) المبادئ التى قررتها الجمعية العمومية للفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة فى مسألة ترقية أعضاء الادارات القانونية 

- كانت الامانة العامة لشئون الادارات القانونية بوزارة العدل قد أوردت من قبل رأيا بأن اللجنة العليـا لشئــون الادارات القانونية بوزارة العدل قررت بجلستها المنعقدة في 18 /3 / 1980 أن المدد اللازم انقضأؤهـا لترقية مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية هى المدد المنصوص عليها بالمــادة ( 13 ) من قانون الادارات القانونية رقم 47 لسنة 1973 دون التقيد بالمدد البينية التى نص عليها قرار رئيس مجلس الوزراء رقم 1007 لسنة 1978 وقرار رئيس الجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والادارة رقم 134 لسنة 1978 وذلك أعمـالا لقاعدة أن الخاص يقيد العام ، بينما سبق للادارة المركزية للرقابة للشكاوى والتفتيش بالجهاز المركزى للتنظيم والادارة بشــــأن التفتيش على اعمال شئون العاملين بالمعهد القومى للقياس والمعايرة الى اشتراط توافر المدة البينيــــــة طبقا لما تشترطه بطاقة الوصف عند ترقية مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية 0 

- وقد عرض هذا الخلاف على الجمعية العمومية للفتوى والتشريع بمجلس الدولة فى الملف رقم 86/6/518جلسة 9/3/1998جاء فيه إستعراض واف لهذا الموضوع حيث قررت عدة مبادىء فى هذا الشأن منها : -

[ 1 ] بيان الغاية التى إستهدفها المشرع من إشتراط القيد بجداول نقابة المحامين عند شغل إحدى الوظائف الفنية بالادارات القانونية بالهيئات والمؤسسات العامة 0 

,,,00أنشأ المشرع بموجب القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 المشار اليه بالهيئات والمؤسسات العامة وشركات القطاع العام ادارات قانونية ، أناط بشاغلى الوظائف الفنية بها اختصاصات مزدوجة ينهضون بجانب منها فـــى جهات عملهم كمباشرة التحقيقات والافتاء واعداد مشروعات العقود وغير ذلك مما نصت عليه المادة "1 " من هذا القانون ، ويمارسون الجانب الاخر من الاختصاصات التى عهدت بها هذه المادة اليهم امام المحاكم وهيئات التحكيم والجهات الادارية ذات الاختصاص القضائى ، وآلتي يلزم لها القيد بجداول نقابة المحامين طبقا لما يشترطه قانون المحاماة في هذا الشأن 0

ومن هذا المنطلق ربطت المادة (13 ) من قانـون الادارات القانونية المشار اليه بين شغل وظائف مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية والقيد بجــداول نقابة المحامين أو الاشتغال بالمحاماة للمدد التى حددتها هذه المادة 0 

وقضى المشرع في هذا القانون بأن الادارات القانونية أجهزة معاونة للجهات المنشأة بها وأعتبــــر اعضاءها من االعاملين بهذه الجهات ، وبموجب القانون رقم (1 ) لسنة 1986 استبدل بالجدول الملحق بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 المشار اليه الجدول المرفق بالقانون رقم 47 لسنة 1978 بنظام العاملين المدنيين بالدوله والجدول المرفق بالقانون رقم 48 لسنة 1978 بشأن نظام العاملين بالقطاع العام علـى حسب الاحوال ، وعادل وظائف الادارات القانونية بدرجات الجدول الجديد 0 وأوضحت الاعمال التحضيرية للقانون رقم (1) لسنة 1986 المشار اليه ، وحسبما جاء بمضبطة الجلسة العشرين لمجلس الشعـب المعقودة في 14 يناير 1986 ، ان الهدف اساسا هو المساواة الكاملة بين العاملين في الادارات القانونية وزملائهم العاملين في نفس الموقع " 0 

[ 2 ] قانون الادارات القانونية لايعنى أن المخاطبين به أصحاب كادر خاص 0 

ولم ينظم قانون الادارات القانونية المشار اليه شئون مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية على نحــــو يجعلهم اصحاب كادر خاص ينتظم كل شئونهم الوظيفية أو معظمها ، فلم تكمل عدد مواده الثلاثين مـادة وانصب محور القانون على كفالة الاستقلال لشاغلى وظائف مديرى واعضاء الادارات القانونية فى ممارسة مهام وظائفهم ، فأنشأ إدارة للتفتيش على اعمالهم وناط بها تقدير كفايتهم وأنشأ بكــل وزارة لجنة للنظر في شئونهم ، وانشأ بوزارة العدل لجنة لشئون الادارات القانونية جميعها وناط بها وضع القواعد المتعلقة بشئونهم الوظيفية بما لايتعارض مع أحكام هذا القانون 0 

[ 3 ] نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة يسرى على مديرى وأعضاء الادارات القانونية بجانب قانون الادارات القانونية كما يسرى عليهم وحده فيما لم ينظمه ذلك القانون 0 

وبنص جلى العبارة استلزم المشرع في المادة 12 من قانون الادارات القانونية المشار اليه فيمن يعين 

في احدى وظائف الادارات القانونية ان يتوافر فيه الشروط المقررة في نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدولة أو 

بالقطاع العام على حسب الاحوال وأن يكون مقيدا بجدول المحامين المشتغلين المدد التى حددتها المـــادة (13 ) من هذا القانون واستعمل في ذلك حرف العطف ( و ) والذى يفيد مطلق الجمع ، بما مؤداه ولازمـه أن يتوافر في عضو الادارة القانونية عند تعيينه متضمنا ترقية الشروط المقررة في نظام العاملين المدنيين بالدوله المخاطب بها العاملون في الجهة المنشأة فيها الادارة القانونية وان يكون مقيدا بجدول المحاميـن المشتغلين بنقابة المحامين المدد التى تحددها المادة( 13 ) من هذا القانون 0 

وفى افصاح جهير واضح العبارة وقاطع الدلالة أوجب المشـــرع في المادة 24 من قانـون الادارات القانونية المشار اليه اللجوء فيما لم ينظمه هذا القانون في شئون أعضاء الادارات القانونية الى الاحكام السارية بشأن العاملين المدنيين بالدولة أو بالقطاع العام بحسب الاحـــوال وكذا اللوائح والنظم المعمول بها في الجهات المنشأة بها في هذه الادارات القانونية عن الاحكام العامة التى تسرى على العاملين بالجهـات المنشأة بها الادارات القانونية قانونهم الخاص الذي يسرى وحده دون غيره عليهم ، لما يشمله هذا القول من تعارض مع حكم المادة (24) من قانون الادارات القانونية المشار اليه وتعطيل لتطبيقه 0

[ 4 ] مجرد القيد بجداول نقابة المحامين أو إنقضاء مدد معينة عليه لاينشئ بذاته أى أثر فى الاقدمية بالوظائف القانونية خاصة عند شغل تلك الوظائف عن طريق الترقية0 

غنى عن البيان أن مجرد القيد بجداول نقابة المحامين أو إنقضاء مدد معينه عليه أو على الإشتغال بالمحاماه لا ينشئ بذاته العلاقة الوظيفية وبما تثمره من أقدمية على نحو يعكس أثره عند شغل هذه الوظائف عن طريق الترقية ، والحاصل أن مدد القيد والإشتغال بالمحاماه التى إشترطتها المادة 13 من قانون الادارات القانونية هى شرط أساسى تأهيلى يلزم توافره لشغل هذه الوظائف سواء عن طريق التعيين أو الترقية أو الندب ولا يغنى توافره من ضرورة توافر الضوابط والشروط الخاصة بكل من الطرق المختلفة لشغل تلك الوظائف كتلك التى تتعلق بإشتراط قضاء مدة معينة فى الدرجة الأدنى عند الترقية إلى وظيفة من الدرجة الأعلى فمدد القيد التى تشترطها المادة 13 من قانون الادارات القانونية تختلف فى طبيعتها ومجال وعلة إشتراطها عن المدد البينية التى تشترط فى حالة شغل الوظيفة عن طريق الترقية فلكل منها مجال فى التطبيق يعالج وجها معينا بغير تنافر أو تعارض بينهما ، ومن تم كان حقيقا ضرورة الجمع بينهما فى حالة شغل وظائف الادارات القانونية عن طريق الترقية 00 0

( ملف رقم 86/6/518 جلسة 9/3/1998 ) وفى هذا الموضوع أيضا( ملف رقم 86/3/878 جلسة 24/8/1998 ) 

اللجنة العليا للإدارات القانونية تؤكد ما استقرت عليه الجمعية العمومية من أن الاقدميه هى بالفئة الوظيفية السابقة :

وفى نفس الاطار قامت الامانه العامة للجنة العليا لشئون الإدارات القانونية مؤخرا لابداء الرأى فى الطلب رقم 44 لسنة 99 (مستند رقم 1) انتهت فيه الى ان اعضاء الإدارات القانونية من العاملين الذين عاناهم نص المادة الاولى من قرار وزير التنمية الادارية رقم 218 لسنة 98 بشأن ترقية جميع المستحقين للترقية من العاملين المدنيين بالدوله وجاء بهذا الرأى ما مفاده أن العبرة فى ترقيات أعضاء الإدارات القانونية الخاضعين لاحكام القانون رقم 47 لسنة 1973 هى بالاشتغال بالعمل القانونى وليس بأقدمية الدرجه الماليه وأنه ينبغى بانقضاء المدد الوارده فى نص المادة 13 من القانون عند تطبيق القرار المذكور 0

وعند طلب ابداء الرأى مرة اخرى حول تفسير تلك العبارة وهل أن ذلك يعنى أن الاقدمية بين المعينين من الاعضاء الفنيين بالإدارات القانونية ليست بأقدمية الفئة الوظيفية السابقة وأنها أصبحت فحسب بأقدمية الاشتغال القانونى وانقضاء المدد الوارده فى الماده 13 من القانون وأفادت الامانة العامة فى الطلب رقم 60 لسنة 1999 (مستند رقم 2) بأنه الامانة العامة للجنة العليا لشئون الإدارات القانونية بوزارة العدل مازالت عند رأيها السابق ابداؤه من أن العبرة فى تحديد الاقدمية عند الترقية هى بأقدمية الفئة الوظيفة السابقة وأن هذا الرأى لا يتعارض مع ماابدته فى رأيها السابق فى الطلب رقم 44 لسنة 1999 0

ومن ثم فإنه قد استقر الرأى لدى اللجنة العليا لشئون الإدارات القانونية بوزارة العدل على أن العبرة فى الاقدمية بين أعضاء الإدارات القانونية هى بالفئة الوظيفية السابقة ولم يعد هناك مجال لما يستند اليه الطاعن من آراء للجنه العليا للإدارات القانونية فى هذا الشأن لان ما يستند اليه عباره عن اجتراء للنصوص وتغير لمعانى العبارات عن المضمون الواضح لها دون وجه حق 0
منقول

----------


## ميدو جنه

جزاك الله كل خير 
ولكن لى سؤال هل القرارات التى تصدر بشان العاملين المدنيين بالدوله والتى يستفيد منها زميل بالاداره القانونيه وتابع لقانون العاملين المدنيين بالدوله يستفيد منها زميله عضو الاداره القانونيه بالقطاع العام او بشركه تابعه لشركه قابضه 
ومشككككككككككككككككككككككككور وجزاك الله كل خير

----------

